# Look at those legs!



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I thought these pictures were so funny looking I wanted to share them. The little guy with the yellow head, Opie, is a real goof and he loves to try to make himself look taller so I often see him stretching as if he is up on tip toes. 
He was just started to puff up his head and move towards Minsky to feed him in this picture, I think he looks like a little dinosaur.


This one he's just trying to be tall


Here he is looking normal


----------



## LouAnn (Jun 5, 2013)

Put some little arms on him and you would have a T Rex.


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Silly bird! Opie and Minsky are very handsome budgie boys.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Opie looks like a real little character based on those pictures. :laughing:
Thanks for sharing them -- they made my evening!*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I thought the same thing LouAnn, if I had any talent in computer graphics I would try that.
He is quite a character, he is about 5 months old and is really silly. He has recently decided that I am not a monster after all and is starting to sit on my head and arm, he sees Minsky do it and wants to follow along.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

He has so much character, he could be in an animated picture .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pictures, I see your Opie is a very funny fellow!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

He is really funny, I love those legs!!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I call him my little chicken!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

That's Who He reminds me of Don't know if you younger members will know who I am talking about , he reminds me of the rooster Fog horn Leg Horn, a cartoon character He used to strut around like that


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I remember that cartoon, maybe I should change his name.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Opie is quite a character. He and Minsky seem like good friends. More photos, please.


----------



## Ente (Mar 8, 2011)

Hahaha, very funny. I love budgie legs.


----------



## felixandfideaux (Apr 18, 2013)

so funny! My budgie girl has really long legs too! They are so weird when she decide to "get Tall. "


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Opie was struting around this morning but when he saw me with the camera he flew away. It would have been a really funny picture, he was walking around a little play gym I have with another of my birds sort of chasing a ball with a bell in it.


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Opie and Minsky are a gorgeous pair of budgies.I think his name somehow suits Opie perfectly...the whole leg thing is so cute and "little chicken "suits him well.Too funny!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks Trish, take a look at the pics I just posted called crazy eyes, It's Opie and Minsky again, being silly!


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Little chicken legs, Opie is the cutest ever! He looks like he would be a funny bird.*


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Go go Gadget budgie thighs! 
My Mum and I have a joke about Bentley's legs when she does the same thing. We call her "budgie thighs" because we imagine how little meat you'd get off one if you were to order it in a restaurant! :laughing:


----------

